

The Virus That Blocks Itself - FSecurePal
http://www.f-secure.com/weblog/archives/00002138.html

======
krmmalik
I'm starting to gain a lot of respect for F-Secure. First catching the false-
positive on the Samsung "SL" keylogger debacle, and then further reporting on
other virus traits.

I think i'm going to move over to them pretty soon since Avast let me down
quite a few times recently.

